# Forgot about this one



## Robert Allen (Jul 12, 2019)

I enjoy Benchmade pocket knives. Not sure why I bout this one. It's been in the box except showing knife folks. Never sharpened, or used.

I forgot about it, I was packing a range bag and seen the box... Heck it's been. 10 years I guess since I bought this. Not sure much about it though. Receipt says I gave $90

Any info?



It's 758 of 1,000


----------

